# SuSE 9.0 Soundkarte rauscht



## ByteDigger (8. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin jetzt auf SuSE Linux 9.0 umgestiegen und jetzt habe ich ein Problem mit meiner Soundkarte.

Sie rauscht sehr stark wenn ich mit Linux arbeite.
Mache ich nichts, klingt der Song einwandfrei, sobald ich aber
schnell mit dem Mausrad auf und ab scrolle, fängt es an zu rauschen.
Hör ich auf, hört auch das Rauschen auf.
Oder wenn ich einen MovieClip in kaffeine größer als die Originalgröße
mache. oder wenn ich auf der Konsole ls /usr/bin/ eingebe.

Es rauscht also extrem wenn ich was mache was den Rechner beansprucht.

Auch mit einer anderen Karte, einem SoundBlaster habe ich dasselbe Problem.
Ich hab schon sämtliche Kombinationen (ALSA, OSS usw.) durchprobiert, wobei dabei kaum was funktioniert hat.

Ich nutze eine OnBoard Karte namens SIS SI7012 mit kaffeine/noatum, und xmms.

Wäre cool wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte

Danke ByteDigger


----------



## KamuiXY (12. April 2004)

Ja ich glaub das hat was mit der Hardware an sich zu tun
Kann dir leider nich 100% sagen, sorry!
Wenn ich z.B irgendwas scrolle (logischerweise den scrollbalken, oder andere sahen mache hab ich manchmal auch sone komischen geräusche)
Versuch mal deine Bass / Treble eigenschaften oder AC97 Eigenschaft (Gibt da extra eine Option, glaub in der 3. Kartei der Soundeigenschaften)
und de/aktiviere diese option ggf. mal

Hoffe das bringt was

cya


----------



## ByteDigger (12. April 2004)

Ich glaub langsam auch das es nicht an Linux liegt. 
Hab aber schon sämtliche Hardware Sachen probiert.

Naja mal schauen.. Vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein...


----------



## KamuiXY (12. April 2004)

Dann hat das von mir wohl nich geholfen?! 
Unter Windoof rauscht es auch?


----------

